# Community Shield - Chelsea V Man Utd - Today



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know which channel the game is on this afternoon? 

Kick off 6 I believe.... Doesn't look like Showsports so thinking maybe ADTV or Al Jazeera???

Cheers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oooh I was just about to post a thread asking the same question. A quick google search brought this up..
Chelsea v Manchester United Preview, Prediction, Betting Odds, and TV Listings | The 90th Minute Soccer Blog
Apparently Al Jazeera will be broadcasting it!

CHELSEA!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

How do you change the language from Arabic to English on Al Jazeera HD??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have no idea but I'm watching it in English on Al Jazeera 3. Damn Valencia!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

good win for manc utd today


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> good win for manc utd today


 :hurt:


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

now i get to settle in and watch some MLS! haha New York Red Bulls vs Chicago Fire - Henry, Angel and Marquez all starting tonight!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And I get to watch lovely American football


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Go Cowboys!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I never quite understood American Football! Jynxy you're gonna have to teach me the rules of the game!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Go to a Friday Night game with her back in Texas - you'll get a real showing of what American footy is about.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oooh.....sounds scary!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Big thick men  trying to get the ball in the infield. Not so different except that they are big boys. 

Just you have downs and from the ball going down until they play again there is enough time to munch, socialize and get up and go get another drink. It just seems to make for better weekend hanging out watching american football then watching soccer where if you walk away for a min, could miss something important and they dont replay it. 

Go Cowboys


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Doesn't Tony Romo play for the Dallas Cowboys? Argh...why are sports people such big celebrities now? And where can I find myself such a sportsperson? Jynxy, don't say Texas!!!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

well if you wanna date a real winner, you go for a Cowboys  god i really am an expat - living in NY, moving to Dubai, fan of the Cowboys... wow.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> well if you wanna date a real winner, you go for a Cowboys  god i really am an expat - living in NY, moving to Dubai, fan of the Cowboys... wow.


I've struck gold!! A sports fan and a musician!! Too bad I'm not a cougar!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would say what you are, but then this thread shall be sent over to the lounge. 

I wish I had a way to watch football when at the dubai apartment


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think we'd be sent to the lounge just because you call me a naive, innocent little girl Jynxy! 
When do the NFL playoffs begin? I think it's time I finally learnt what this game is all about. And don't worry about watching it in your apartment. We will watch it at the Champions Sports Bar over at the JW! Doesn't get more American than that, really!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't think we'd be sent to the lounge just because you call me a naive, innocent little girl Jynxy!
> When do the NFL playoffs begin? I think it's time I finally learnt what this game is all about. And don't worry about watching it in your apartment. We will watch it at the Champions Sports Bar over at the JW! Doesn't get more American than that, really!


We want it every sunday all day and Monday nights, every week from well.. NOW, until end of Jan ?? Playoffs... who only watches the playoffs??  Silly girl! 

MILF was what I was going to say.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww...  !! I like how you've used the smallest font possible! 
Also, I need to watch the playoffs so I can fully understand the game in time for Superbowl!


----------

